# Will A Hedgie Need A Heater In Summer??



## Beth_Davies94 (Jan 24, 2010)

hello!
im new to the world of Pygmy Hedgies, and i want to get eveything sorted before buying my first hedgehog =)
i was just wondering if the hedgie will need a heater in the summer? i live in the UK and it gets very cold in the winter, but im not sure about what to do in the summer.
whats the best way to keep my hedgie warm?
thankyou!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It really depends on how you want to heat the cage.
If you are using a Ceramic heat emitter, then most people will use that all year round, as it just gets plugged into a thermostat and it will turn on/off according to the temperature of the cage.

If you are using a space heater, then you will have to decide raising the temp of the a/c. Always remember that a/c air is cooler than heated air. So even if your a/c says 75, it may feel more like 70. In the summer, my a/c is set at about 78, and my cage thermometer reads 75. This will vary with each individual housing. 

If you need more info on the CHE's, you can search for it(located upper right corner) as there are many threads on what you need and how to set up.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I seem to recall a mention of sealing up the AC vent in the room where the hedgies are (if this is applicable to others situation) with a plastic bag and some tape possibly??? I could be remembering this all wrong.... but it does seem like an option that could work if you want your home cool and want to keep their room not affected by the AC. 

Please correct me if I am off with remembering this.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Most central AC/heater vents can be closed or opened with a little metal lever. You could always slightly close the vent (half way or so) so that the hedgie's room will be a little warmer than the rest of the house but still have fresh air.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

IMO you should have a heat system set up all year round. During summer it may not need run as often, but it should still be up and ready to go at any time. The best way to do this is to have your heating system hooked up to a thermostat to keep the temp stable.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi im from the UK aswel. 
I would say in the actual summer you probably wont need a heater but in the winter/spring and autumn definately. 
I use a little oil filled radiator from Argos to heat the room my hedgie is in and depending on the size of the room, set it to appropriate setting. The room needs to be kept at about 24 deg.c though for your little one


----------

